# Chargeur qui a brûlé



## Sweetheart (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis nouvelle, alors j'espère poster au bon endroit !:rose:

Je possède un macbook pro (non rétina) acheté en début d'année 2012. En novembre dernier, mon chargeur a commencé à déconner : il surchauffait au point où il m'était souvent impossible de le prendre en main (le boitier blanc), parfois la batterie ne chargeait pas alors que le chargeur était branché, bref il faisait des siennes. C'était environ 8 mois après l'avoir acheté. J'ai contacté le revendeur agréé où j'ai acheté mon macbook, il m'a dit que les problèmes de chargeurs n'étaient plus couverts par la garantie qui se limitait à 6 mois pour les chargeurs et que cela ne servait à rien de contacter Apple, car ils ne reprendraient pas mon chargeur (ils ne m'ont même pas demandé de le leur montrer). Bref, aujourd'hui alors que je bossais sur mon ordinateur (chargeur branché depuis moins d'une heure), mon macbook a commencé à devenir bouillant, je commence à sentir une odeur de brulé : le câble de mon chargeur, le plus fin coté Megasafe au niveau de la jonction entre le boitier et le fil a littéralement fondu ! J'ai du débranché en panique le cordon branché sur la prise murale et le megasafe. Maintenant le cable est jaune et ne ressemble plus à rien au niveau de la jonction. Je ne veux pas prendre le risque de me prendre une (bonne grosse) secousse et je n'oserai surement plus utiliser ce chargeur. Je viens de chercher les documents fourni avec mon macbook le jour de son achat et il est stipulé que la garantie couvrant les articles de la marque Apple est d'un an. Le chargeur est-il aussi garanti un an ou est-ce une exception ?!? 

De plus, pensez-vous qu'il serait possible qu'Apple m'échange mon chargeur malgré le fait qu'il n'est plus sous garantie ?!

Je précise que je n'ai jamais mal traité mon chargeur : il n'a jamais quitté la maison, je laisse toujours mon ordinateur charger quelques heures en fin de journée dans mon bureau et une fois la batterie pleine, elle tient sans problème toute la journée.  Le câble n'était absolument pas détérioré avant ça et ça se voit : il est toujours tout blanc partout, boitier même pas griffé ; juste la jonction qui a brûlé qui est jaune et ne ressemble plus à rien !!


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juillet 2013)

A ta place je contacterais Apple sur ce sujet en faisant valoir que lors de ta première intervention auprès du revendeur tu as été rejetée au motif que tu as évoqué.
Aujourd'hui ton chargeur (qui a certainement un problème de conception) est grillé.
Tu indiques bien à ton interlocuteur que ton problème est hors normes et que tu vas (si refus) prendre contact avec l'UFC ou 60M de consommateurs car tu estimes que ton cas est anormal !
Sois ferme et s'il le faut menaçante...Ils n'aiment pas la mauvaise publicité !


----------



## Sweetheart (22 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A ta place je contacterais Apple sur ce sujet en faisant valoir que lors de ta première intervention auprès du revendeur tu as été rejetée au motif que tu as évoqué.
> Aujourd'hui ton chargeur (qui a certainement un problème de conception) est grillé.
> Tu indiques bien à ton interlocuteur que ton problème est hors normes et que tu vas (si refus) prendre contact avec l'UFC ou 60M de consommateurs car tu estimes que ton cas est anormal !
> Sois ferme et s'il le faut menaçante...Ils n'aiment pas la mauvaise publicité !



Merci tout d'abord d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre !
Je leur ai déjà laissé un avis plus que négatif (mais très respectueux sur l'article en question sur leur site), je leur ai acheté 5 Iphone, 3 Ipods et deux ordinateurs portables ces dernières années, alors je ne suis pas trop trop mauvaise cliente :love:

Mais je ne trouve null part la vraie durée de garantie des chargeurs  Certains disent 3 mois, d'autres 6 voire 12 ... Si les chargeurs sont vraiment garanti un an, je pense que j'aurais une raison de plus de gueuler, après si la durée était limitée à 3 mois, j'ai l'air un peu d'une guignole à venir réclamer maintenant non ?!

Plus que peur que de mal, mon macbook n'a rien, mais j'ai vraiment cru qu'il allait mettre le feu à mon salon   j'ai pu tenir le boitier du chargeur genre 2 secondes en main tellement il était bouillant :hein:


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juillet 2013)

Ne te préoccupe pas de la durée de garantie ! il n'est pas normal que ce chargeur ait ces problèmes: Fais le leur savoir (Apple) et insiste pour qu'ils te l'échangent et le récupèrent s'ils le désirent.
S'ils refusent menace les de porter l'affaire devant des associations de consommateurs (cité plus haut) qui sont ptrêtes à le faire expertiser.
A mon avis ils ne vont pas rester négatifs et ils vont remplacer ce chargeur.


----------



## Sweetheart (22 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ne te préoccupe pas de la durée de garantie ! il n'est pas normal que ce chargeur ait ces problèmes: Fais le leur savoir (Apple) et insiste pour qu'ils te l'échangent et le récupèrent s'ils le désirent.
> S'ils refusent menace les de porter l'affaire devant des associations de consommateurs (cité plus haut) qui sont ptrêtes à le faire expertiser.
> A mon avis ils ne vont pas rester négatifs et ils vont remplacer ce chargeur.



Je vais les appeler demain en leur expliquant la situation, s'ils veulent le chargeur, pas de soucis  ils verront qu'il a l'air neuf a l'exception du bon centimètre de gaine qui a fondu et qui laisse à l'air libre de magnifiques fils électriques prêts à vous transformer en toast humain  

En plus vu l'état de la gaine jaunie et deformée sur ce centimètre, à moins d'y aller au briquet, je vois difficilement comment on peut obtenir ce résultat   :mouais:


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juillet 2013)

Sweetheart a dit:


> Je vais les appeler demain en leur expliquant la situation, s'ils veulent le chargeur, pas de soucis  ils verront qu'il a l'air neuf a l'exception du bon centimètre de gaine qui a fondu et qui laisse à l'air libre de magnifiques fils électriques prêts à vous transformer en toast humain
> 
> En plus vu l'état de la gaine jaunie et deformée sur ce centimètre, à moins d'y aller au briquet, je vois difficilement comment on peut obtenir ce résultat   :mouais:



 Soit intransigeante, ferme, déterminée et posée tout en restant d'une extrême politesse !


----------



## Sweetheart (22 Juillet 2013)

Oui, je vais me la jouer avocate prête à tout pour que justice soit faite... Je viens d'avoir la confirmation que le chargeur aussi est garanti un an. Je ne vais pase gêner pour balancer la mauvaise foi de mon cher revendeur qui m'a menti 

Heureusement que mon mac n'a pas pété avec:hein:


----------



## Sweetheart (23 Juillet 2013)

Après 20 min de débat,  je dois aller chercher mon nouveau chargeur demain. On m'a passé 3 personnes différentes, les 2 premières m'ont dit que la garantie était de 6 mois. La dernière m'a dit que dans certaines situations évidentes,  la garantie est de 2 ans.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juillet 2013)

Sweetheart a dit:


> Après 20 min de débat,  je dois aller chercher mon nouveau chargeur demain. On m'a passé 3 personnes différentes, les 2 premières m'ont dit que la garantie était de 6 mois. La dernière m'a dit que dans certaines situations évidentes,  la garantie est de 2 ans.



Bien content pour toi !
A bientôt,


----------



## Sweetheart (23 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bien content pour toi !
> A bientôt,



Oui moi aussi je suis bien contente


----------



## dounounba (25 Juillet 2013)

Je serai curieux de savoir quel est la conception d'une notion évidente chez apple et bien sûr pour le matériel dans son ensemble. Il semble que le minimum légal de garantie pour les appareils électronique en Europe soit de 2 ans. Or apple ne respecte pas cette règle et propose un apple care hors de prix pour 2ans de garante en plus (350&#8364; pour un MBP 15) qui se limite en fait à un an si apple respectait la réglementation européenne. 

J'ai lu ça et là que certains faisaient valoir cette réglementation en cas de problème matériel, mais bien sûr en faisant preuve de fermeté et de courtoisie. Ce pour cela que je m'interroge sur la notion d'un problème "évident" qui augmenterait la durée de la garantie. Merci pour vos réponses et désolé pour ce hors sujet, mais bon, c'est dans la continuité du précédent message.


----------



## Diana.sofia (1 Novembre 2013)

dounounba a dit:


> Je serai curieux de savoir quel est la conception d'une notion évidente chez apple et bien sûr pour le matériel dans son ensemble. Il semble que le minimum légal de garantie pour les appareils électronique en Europe soit de 2 ans. Or apple ne respecte pas cette règle et propose un apple care hors de prix pour 2ans de garante en plus (350&#8364; pour un MBP 15) qui se limite en fait à un an si apple respectait la réglementation européenne.
> 
> J'ai lu ça et là que certains faisaient valoir cette réglementation en cas de problème matériel, mais bien sûr en faisant preuve de fermeté et de courtoisie. Ce pour cela que je m'interroge sur la notion d'un problème "évident" qui augmenterait la durée de la garantie. Merci pour vos réponses et désolé pour ce hors sujet, mais bon, c'est dans la continuité du précédent message.



Bonjour, 

Pour répondre à votre question (avec beaucoup de retard certes) concernant la durée de la garantie Apple, leur garantie se limite à 1 an, voire 6 mois pour les chargeurs/batteries car ils sont plus susceptibles de lâcher à cause de l'usure. La réglementation en Europe est certes de deux ans, mais ce n'est pas un minimum obligatoire. Ce genre de lois font partie du droit privé (qui régit les rapports en les hommes ou les sociétés entre elles). Cette partie du droit (si j'ose dire ça comme ça) s'appelle  droit "dispositif", ce sont des règles dont on peut disposer mais que l'on est pas obligé de suivre à la lettre si les deux parties ont un accord. Seul le droit public est impératif (lois qui régissent les rapports entres les hommes et l'Etat). Ce n'est pas le cas ici, on part donc du principe qu'une personne qui achète un mac ou tout autre produit apple accepte les fameuses conditions d'utilisation et signe un contrat tacite dans lequel la garantie d'un an et non deux est exprimée explicitement (généralement dans le manuel d'utilisation, par exemple.) ou implicitement.

Sinon, dans certains cas rares, apple accepte de remplacer des chargeurs qui ne sont plus sous garantie s'il est possible de prouver que l'article contient un vice de fabrication "caché" qui s'est déclaré après le délai des 6 mois mais avant 24 mois. 

Dans ce cas là, il faut avancer le prix du chargeur à Apple qui cherchera (surement sans résultat concluent, forcément )  un vice de fabrication. Dans les rares cas où ils admettront que non,  vous n'êtes pas débile et que non, ce n'est pas vous qui avez brulé volontairement votre chargeur avec un briquet ( on m'a fait le coup, j'ai failli en rire ) Apple vous rendra un chargeur neuf et votre argent. Le cas échéant, deux solutions s'offrent à vous  : 

1. Acheter un nouveau chargeur que vous payerez au prix d'achat
2. Demander à Apple de réparer le vieux chargeur (oui-oui ... :mouais.

A noter qu'un chargeur neuf coûte environ 80 CHF et une réparation 70 CHF + frais de port... On nous prend un peu pour des vaches à lait


----------



## edd72 (1 Novembre 2013)

Pourquoi remonter ce sujet???

Dans les faits, Apple remplace gratuitement sans soucis tout chargeur défectueux dès l'instant où la machine est sous garantie (initiale ou AC).
-et au passage ils rappellent le bon usage du chargeur, notamment le bobinage autour des "petites pattes" quand on le range-


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2013)

En accord avec edd72 !
Pourquoi remonter ce sujet si ce n'est pour faire valoir un jugement à l'aspect "pro" qu'il vaudra mieux réserver, si le cas se présente, à un sujet d'actualité temporelle !


----------

